# Solved: scrolling marquee loop code



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

lets say my page only fits 3 of these images, 
i want so that when the last image is showed it loops back to the 1st image without ending the cycle otherwise i get a no image scroll for a few seconds


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

bump, maby some1 can suggest an alternate way to do this if no1 knows an answer, or a program that would add the pictures & write the script for me, anything...


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

wrap or something


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

do you think i could use something like 
var timer = setTimeout("update()", 2000);

i mean if i put a timeout like this at after the last picture scrolled & somehow set the update to repeat the loop ? anyone know what im talking about or if its possible ?


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

also if theres a way to use a warp command that i dont know about that could achieve this please let me know


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

well couldnt achieve what i wanted but i've settled for less & decided to just bounce the images back & forth within my preset borders ... and all i had to do was change the behavior for that easy fix 2 achieve a close alternative


----------

